# Slipper Orchid Circle: 11 & 12 July 2015



## Faan (Nov 6, 2014)

A Slipper Orchid Circle gathering will take place on the above date in Cape Town.

On Saturday 11 July 2015 we will listen, discuss, eat, drink and socialize all on Slippers.
On Sunday 12 July 2015 we will have a lamb on the spit at, as my wife Ines calls it, Ines & Faan's Slipper Haven.

Frank Smith accepted our invitation to give a lecture (or two - please do not tell him as he does know about it!).

You may contact me, Faan Kruger, at [email protected] to give you further details or to be added to our address list


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2014)

Have fun!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 6, 2014)

The weather can be very nice in Cape Town that time of the year. You will have a few days with torrential rain and then lovely sunny ones that can get to about 76--80 oF which are perfect for site-seeing and mountain hikes. Sadly, there aren't many native orchids in bloom that time of year other than, perhaps Disperis capensis. 

For those of you who don't know, Faan is in the food business so that roasted lamb should be scrumptious. Flights from JFK/Atlanta to Cape Town would be about $1300--2000. The JFK flight on SAA is probably the best option (one long direct flight to JHB). In July, accommodation in the Cape Town area should be reasonable.

Sorry I won't be there :-(


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 6, 2014)

Enjoy.


----------

